# Is It Time to Stop Paying for a VPN



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

It's Time to Stop Paying for a VPN



> Many virtual private network services that were meant to protect your web browsing can no longer be trusted. Here are other ways.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2021/10/06/technology/personaltech/are-vpns-worth-it.html


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Interesting article.

I hope to see some reviews that demonstrate how to set up a free self made VPN.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Johnny b said:


> Interesting article.
> 
> *I hope to see some reviews that demonstrate how to set up a free self made VPN.*


So would I. I didn't even know that was possible setting up a self made vpn


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

2twenty2 said:


> It's Time to Stop Paying for a VPN


For others that is interested in the article, it's behind a paywall so you would need to sign up for a free limited article account or pay for it.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

I have been using the free version of Proton VPN since shortly after it was released - a long time back now. The free version is limited to the US, Japan and the Netherlands. If you are OK with those three countries then Proton VPN should be at the top of your list. It is fast, it is secure and it is user-friendly. It has been a real pleasure to use and I can highly recommend it. 

About once a week Proton pop up a friendly message asking if you have thought about an upgrade to a paid version. The product is so good and the support team is so excellent that I am thinking of upgrading, even though I don't need the features in the upgrade version, simply because the world needs more organisations like Proton and if we want to encourage such organisations then it is necessary to support such organisations financially.

T.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Couriant said:


> For others that is interested in the article, it's behind a paywall so you would need to sign up for a free limited article account or pay for it.


Apparently I missed it, which site are you mentioning that has a paywall?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Johnny b said:


> Apparently I missed it, which site are you mentioning that has a paywall?


nytimes.com, at least for me it didn't allow me to read it.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

I didn't hit a paywall either. To the right of the popup I clicked "collapse" which removes the popup.

In firefox I run "Adblock Ultimate" and "DuckDuckGo Privacy Essentials" maybe that is why


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

No pay wall for me.

I run Firefox 91.0.2 on a Linux platform
NoScript and I notice all scripting is blocked for NYT.
Adblock plus all default
Gostery default
and Privacy Badger default.


----------

